# Egg sharing with PCOS



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Hi There

We are looking into egg sharing now as a means to fund our IVF - we have a consultation at LWC Darlington in a few weeks....anyone been there?

Also, I have PCOS  - has anyone been accepted as an egg donor with this condition?

Still scarred from HSG so hoping egg sharing/IVF etc is not as painful xx


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey mrsmcb,

I am.at Crgw in Cardiff and I have pcos and am 5 days away from down regulation injections for egg sharing!

Please don't worry that u won't be suitable, its a fab thing were all doing and u should feel v special for deciding to go for it so I'm sure Ull be fine xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

I egg shared with pcos too 

Good luck 

Xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Mrsmcb

I remember us chatting after your HSG, if you remember  I too had a horrible but rare reaction, fainting etc after mine.

As a result I was completely TERRIFIED of IVF, particularly embryo transfer as during the HSG what caused me to faint was cervical shock when they passed catheter through the cervix and obviously during ET they have to do the same thing. I had to have some sort of tranquiliser (I forget what) during my mock and actual ET and it was absolutely fine. there was lots of faffing about as I have a 'kinked' cervix but no pain at all, just a bit undignified! oh and it turns out that I actually had my mock ET without tranquilisation as the nurse gave it to me too late to have an effect (felt brill when I got home though!) on my next cycle I  wont bother having the tranquiliser. EC wasnt painful, I had mild cramps, about 2 out of 10 on the pain scale for about 2 days, they gave me paracetamol at the hospital but I didnt take anything once I got home. To be honest at ET you have to have a full bladder and that kind of takes your mind off it all!

Good luck hun, you have had a very difficult journey so far, keep fighting, I'm sure you will achieve your dream

Nicxx


----------

